# Meet Lt. Gryrr, chief of security



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

My raptor-faced, Star Trek security officer, posed in a small diorama that I scratch-built. All in 1/32 scale. 

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Raptorface/04.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Raptorface/03.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Raptorface/02.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Raptorface/01.jpg

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Sean


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much fellas! 

Sean


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG a red uniform shirt......if he joins an away team.......he is one dead LWizard!!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I think this lizard is tough enough to beat the redshirt curse! 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great idea!

I bet he's got a great stash of brandy!

Also, I appreciate his need for balance but I sure wouldn't want to be standing behind him in line for the transporter.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks Perfesser! Much appreciated. :wave:

Sean


----------

